# How to disconnect an external DVD?



## globus999 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have an external DVDROM attached to the system through USB. The system recongnizes the drive OK and it is fully usable. However, how do I shut the drive down? I *umount* the DVD and unplug or cut the power to the unit. The system recognizes that the DVD is gone, issues a message stating that it will remove the device and then crashes with a Trap 12.

What am I doing wrong? What is the proper procedure to detach an external DVD?


----------



## teckk (Jun 14, 2011)

My 2 cents.



> I umount the DVD and unplug or cut the power to the unit.


Are you sure that it's unmounted?

After you umount it, what does
`% mount`
tell you?


----------



## globus999 (Jun 15, 2011)

teckk said:
			
		

> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Are you sure that it's unmounted?
> ...



Thank you, yes, it is unmounted, however, I am *very* cautious about experimenting with the system since it is a FreeNAS box with 5Tb worth of data in it. Last time ZFS got corrupted, it took me two days to sort it out.


----------

